# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Plazmas skaļrunis

## urii

youtubā noskatīju, kā plasmas desiņa veido skaņu[http://.www.youtube.com/wach?v=YyVTvtgm11o].vai kādam ir ideja kā to uzveizdot?

----------


## Delfins

Viņš tā arī saucās - plasma speaker

http://www.instructables.com/id/Build_A_Plasma_Speaker/

----------


## Vinchi

Vari pameklēt internetā teslas spoli ar skaņas modulāciju.

Šeit vēl būs viena lapa par plazmas skaļruņiem www.plasmatweeter.de

----------

